# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  diane 35 trądzik

## Ania__

Czy ktoś z Was brał albo bierze diane 35 na trądzik? Czy to jest dobry pomysł, żeby leczyć trądzik tabletkami antykoncepcyjnymi? Dodam, że zadne masci mi nie pomagają. 
Slyszałam jednka, że po odstawieniu diane 35 trądzik zawsze powraca? Jak temu zapobiec? 
Jak długo powinna trwac taka terapia tabletkami diane 35?
Prosze o odpowiedź. Dziekuję

----------


## kaczuszka

nie słyszałam jeszcze żeby tabletki antykoncepcyjne pomagały na trądzik,być może jest to możliwe.
mi dermatolog przepisał żel epiduo i pomaga  :Smile:

----------


## danutka

podobnie jak kaczuszka stosuję żel epiduo na trądzik i jest to jak do tej pory pierwszy lek który mi pomógł

----------


## butek

podobnie jak przedmówcy stosuję epiduo w walce z trądzikiem, polecam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

używam epiduo od trzech miesiecy, poprawa podczas stosowani widoczna zaczęła być po 5 tygodniach

----------


## anusia

hej, ja też stosowałam epiduo i właśnie dzięki niemu skutecznie pozbyłam się trądziku  :Smile:

----------


## roxie

stosowałam żel epiduo jakieś 3 miesiące, skutecznie pozbyłam się trądziku, i tak jak przedmówcy szczerze go polecam

----------


## Batal

Nie stosowałam tego leku i tobie też nie polecam. Użyj epiduo, on na pewno pomoże. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## kamillademon

Tak jak przedmówca stosowałam epiduo i polecam!!! Roczną walkę z trądzikiem zakończyłam stosując właśnie ten żel. Jest wydajny i za tą cenę naprawdę lepszego środka się nie znajdzie (testowałam wiele).

----------


## Schabeczek

Cześć, lepiej nie zatruwaj się jakimiś tabletkami skoro musisz je brać do końca życia. Bo sama napisałaś że po odstawieniu diane35 trądzik powraca. Lepiej użyj epiduo wiele osób to poleca. Nawet tutaj nade mną, wiele osób pisze że epiduo jest wspaniały, i to jest najprawdziwsza prawda. Życzę powodzenia w dalszym leczeniu trądziku. No to papatki  :Wink:

----------


## krolik

swojego czasu uzywalam duacu, ale badziew straszny. jak to retonoidy. no chyba ze ktos lubi totalny zakaz laczenia z alkoholem ;P

----------


## kremik

nic nie działa już po pierwszym użyciu, i wierzcie mi, stosując żel epiduo na efekty też trzeba trochę poczekać, ale warto

----------


## krolik

a szkoda ;P
tylko ze jak uzywalem duac to nie ze od razu, ale praktycznie wcale nie dzial. nawroty pryszczy itd, a do tego pieczenie, poparzenia i biegunka. zeby nie bylo nudno chyba daja w komplecie.

----------


## Barbara27

na trądzik epiduo jest naprawdę skuteczny - polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowana

o, dzięki za info, to ja sobie duac odpuszczę. bo myślałam że to tylko na mnie tak działa, a jak to częstsze to ja pas

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja testowalem duac, niestety na sobie, odradzam jesli nie jestescie masochistami ktorym i tak zostana pryszcze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiecie co, na trądzik epiduo jest najlepszy i nie cudujmy więcej, to bez sensu... Epiduo działa prawie na każdego, zawsze znajdzie się jakiś któremu szkodzi, bo nie wszyscy mogą stosować to samo. Tak jak z alergią na orzechy, niektórzy ją mają a niektórzy nie. Ale wróćmy do epiduo. Pomaga i zapobiega trądzikowi. Wysusza trochę skórę więc trzeba ją nawilżać ale przecież nic nie jest idealne. Polecam

----------


## SkaczacyZLisami

epiduo nie znam
dobry?
ostatnio byl spokoj z pryszczami, a teraz mam nawrot... nie wiem co brac. kolega mowil ze duac jest dobry, ale po 2 dniach powiedzial ze jest zly. chyba ze ktos lubi udawac czerwonoskorego...
poradzicie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja używam żelu epiduo i bardzo jestem z niego zadowolona. Nie używam go za długo bo ok 2 tygodnie. Ale jak na razie polecam wszystkim którzy mają problem z trądzikiem.

----------


## Wieszco35467

Żel epiduo to według mnie jedyny sposób na skuteczne pozbycie się trądziku.

----------


## Sonia12345

Osobiście polecam stosowanie żelu epiduo. Przyłączam się do wszystkich którzy stosują, bądź stosowali żel epiduo.

----------


## Andriej

Ja także zacząłem stosować ten żel. Dość długo czeka się na efekty ale naprawdę warto  :Smile:  Polecam

----------


## Rihanna

Ja polecam ci żel epiduo, dlatego że on napewno pomoże jak masz trądzik. Sama go używałam i pomógł mi po 4-5 tygodniach

----------


## Paweł1980

Epiduo stosuję od 4 tygodni i jest znaczna poprawa, lekarz powiedział mi że u mnie leczenia trwa wolniej niż powinno , ale ważne że pomaga. Z tego ja też się cieszę.

----------


## Oliwia1569

Ja stosowałam epiduo przez dwa miesiące. Do teraz trądzik nie powrócił więc jestem bardzo zadowolona z jego działania .  :Smile:

----------


## Raczek99

ja też stosuję epiduo i potwierdzam że jest skuteczny  :Smile:

----------


## Anulka26

wiecie co, epiduo naprawdę pomaga  :Smile: 
stosowałam go w sumie cztery miesiące, a już po miesiącu stosowania trądzik zaczął znikać, naprawdę polecam

----------


## kqkq3

Wiem co nieco o tym duacu bo u mnie też żadnej poprawy a parę złotych na to wydałem. Słabo trochę...

----------


## gootwat

Duac używałam i nie usunął trądziku.

----------


## polarinex

Chyba się muszę zgodzić z tymi opiniami o duacu, sam doświadczyłem. Może nie tylko ja.

----------


## jok sok

Mi też coś powyskakiwało dodatkowo na twarzy a nie powinno przecież.

----------


## 88morchew

Duac? nie użyje go chyba więcej..

----------


## konndi

na trądzik stosuje Curiosin, - nie wysusza skóry, pięknie goi wszystkie syfki. Poleciła mi dermatolog, bo inne preparaty  słabo działały i skóra potem była fatalna. Curiosin jest bez recepty i można smarować kilka razy dziennie, najlepiej na noc. Super szybko goi rożne wypryski z całego ciała, pleców, dekoltu i oczywiście też z twarzy.

----------


## oakos

Ja również stosowałem Curiosin, efekty były już po paru dniach. Krosty szybko znikały a nowych  nie było już tak dużo, a po kilku tygodniach tylko sporadyczne wypryski ale bez stanów zapalnych jak poprzednio. Wcześniej strasznie męczyłem sie bo niektóre wypryski sie jątrzyły. Teraz to juz dermatolog stwierdziła że leczenie zakończone ale jak cos widzę że zaczyna sie robić to smaruje maścią i szybko sie goi, bez problemowo.
Oczywiście oprócz Curiosinu codziennie, toaleta twarzy mydełkami z olejkami i glinkami. Staram się zmieniać i kupuje różne ale nie zauważyłem różnicy w działaniu. Tzn jak sie już wykurowałem tą maścią to mydła są jak by podtrzymujące efekty.

----------


## konikpolny

Też się zgadzam mi nie pomógł w ogóle.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja także uważam że Epiduo to najskuteczniejszy preparat na trądzik. w ciągu 3 miesięcy pozbyłem się tego paskudztwa

----------

